# Bug Mauler crash n bash Mark II



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It's no secret that the Bachmann 10 wheelers are not my favorite locomotives... not even in the top 15... It's a mediocre model of a not very balanced looking prototype. I've owned about 4. Because they were cheap, and so was I. But they just look goofy on small layouts. 

It's also no secret that I have been trying for quite some time to sell a highly modified 5th generation one that I rebuilt from an unrun, but dropped Christmas version........ With absolutely no luck..... 









Well, a couple weeks ago, I was moving the unloved thing to dust under it and it tumbled AGAIN (about 6 feet to the floor this time) ---- destroying the cab roof and breaking off a running board, as well as deranging the geometry of the cylinders. Soooooooooo, having been reduced in value to a parts locomotive once again, this engine will be getting a MAJOR overhaul --- into something that I can run on the AV.

I still HAVE Delton C-16 cabs, but the Bachmann boiler is just way too big to simply swap it. I also have a C-16 boiler shell.... but it's MUCH smaller than the 10 wheeler's .... major meatball surgery will be needed to make this work.

First steps.... remove the entire B'mann superstructure. Cut away everything above the drivers, and shorten it about 4" from several locations.









Here is a mock-up, so you can see where we are headed...









Now, I've got some questions from those who've already butchered on these things:
1. What is the simplest way to move the long crankpin to the rear axle? Cut and Splice? Fabricate from tube? give up and just shorten the rods for the center axle? I'd really like to retain the Walsherts valve gear if I can.
2. Can the smoke unit be repaired? The thin wire broke one of the times it crashed and the little tube has become dislodged. If It can't I'll just use an old 18v LGB unit that I already have here.
3. Is it worth the effort to try to shorten the pony truck, or should I just get a Kalamazoo part or scratchbuild it?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

very very short pony truck.... not sure yet if a 2 wheel one might not be a better choice. 









Started to transfer the re-usable parts from the Bachmann carcass 









Dunno, Does it look TOO odd?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a 2 wheel pony truck for sure. otherwise looking good! Scot Lawrence had a huge discussion way back when about bashing bug maulers...and I re-call moving the crank pins? 

Chas


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a c-16 pony truck frame, so maybe. I find I need to lengthen the rods by about 1/2", yet.

IMO The major build projects ought to be indexed to ease searching, but that would require effort.... like a decent keyword program double checked by a mod


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, the mogul guys won. I also extended the rods (with coffee stirrers and glue - we'll see if they need pinned. The sound trigger was removed.... thinking about using the 2 pin connector to bring additional power from the tender 









Since the B'mann builder's plates say July 1918, the 1870's smokebox door had to go.... So I cut down the bug mauler one to fit. 









All the custom piping from the bug mauler was salvaged and installed. It's getting kind of crowded in there. 









How it looks at the moment. Yes, it has an Annie airpump - the one that I had installed on the bug mauler. 









Later today I'll install pressure the B'mann guages, reinstall the weight, wire the headlight and maybe a cab light. But I'm still in need of a steam dome that fits.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought you were maybe going to go the 0-6-0 route, but the 2-6-0 looks good, too. The 4-6-0 looked too weird.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's coming along... Most of what I did today doesn't show, though. And I still need a steam dome.









busketti!









Anybody know how much weight you can safely add to a 5th gen bug mauler without trashing the drive?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik;

Don't know whether this would help, but thought I'd offer. It's a wine bottle lid my daughter gave me - She thought maybe I could use it for a train project. I have two of them.










It is about 1 5/16 inches in diameter at the base and about 1 3/4 inches high. I think you can still click on my member's information to email me your address. I will try to mail it to you next week, if you think it may work.

My feelings won't be hurt if you don't think it will work.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, thanks for the offer. I'm seriously considering it. 

I modified a 3/4" PVC pipe cap to fit. And scrounged up the Vanderbilt tender that I started back in January. Jury is still out on both. 

















Ozark also has a nice dome... for $9 - not quite sure it will fit 
http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=720


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik;

I will be out of town until Monday afternoon, but will check this post and my mesages when I get back.

David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The last day or so saw the smokebox wiring soldered, and two axles on the tender fitted with pickups.









The Vandy got ladders and a brakewheel. I still need to make railings and a water hatch, as well as repaint the Lionel fireman in non glossy colors and build a fall plate.









I think it's nearly becoming acceptable. I do want to add an upper band to the steam dome to see if it can be made acceptable before I decide to mount the safeties and whistle or discard it.... any ideas how, other than .032x1/4 brass strip?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It actually sorta looks like a locomotive! 

I didn't HAVE anything but .060x1/4" brass here.... so I spent an hour rolling a hoop with a pair of needlenose pliers and a sore thumb. 









Since it's to be a passenger lok, I used up my last Trackside Details steptop chime, and recycled the Ozark Miniatures safeties from the Bug Mauler carcass 









Steel wire handrails and a 2c water hatch (literally - it's 2 pennies and a short bit of plastic center from a cash register tape) 









Still need to wire pick-ups for the pony truck, make tool boxes for right ahead of the ladders, steps, and cut levers for the tender....then apply a final coat of color, decals and some very light weathering......... maybe 2 more evenings worth of work.


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Nice work Mik. 

I don't know how you work so fast, I only managed to drill and tap 2 holes tonight and thats it. : ( 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I'd inflict a few more pix on you guys.

It really doesn't look that bad outside, even if it's not quite finished.

























and a vid clip - if this works

http://s592.photobucket.com/albums/tt7/tigerlillie06/His Stuff/?action=view&current=PA280007.mp4 

It ran real well considering I haven't cleaned the rails in a month. Having 10 pickup points spread out over 14" might have helped?


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

This build gives me hope for the 0-6-0 BBH bash I'm in the midst of. The proportions are a little different but I love the way yours turned out. =D Mine will have the same overlap on the back as it does on the front due to having moved the axles forward.  

Good job! 

Trot, the appreciative, fox...


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, looking good! Nice work!!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TrotFox on 29 Oct 2010 10:51 AM 
... Mine will have the same overlap on the back as it does on the front due to having moved the axles forward.....



Well, then you wouldn't have to shorten the c-16 boiler like I did!  Are you really 'moving' the axles or just chopping the front off to match the back?


Seriously guys, thanks for the kind words. I was afraid for a bit that this thing was going to go from a busted pig to a total PoS. The amount of cutting needed to remove the lower half of the boiler from the chassis would have daunted me a couple years ago. I have air hoses and the rear of the tender to do yet... plus paint the main rod splice on the engineers side that I overlooked


Maybe I'll finish redoing Kim's coaches the later part of next week, and get to make another movie, this time of it hauling varnish.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Mik, 

Moved 'em. Sliced and diced the frame and am still trying to get it all to line up, several years later. This project has suffered from severe boxing, as in it's been in a box for a long time! It was going to be a Prairie but then I changed my mind. } ; ] The wheels are not all the ones it'll run with, I've got a set of centers that need me to find their axle.  The drive was "updated" with built-up brass tubing as bushings (insulated by the epoxy, stiffer than the old plastic ones) and the splitting gear was reinforced with a coil of wire glued to each side. I think it's a 3rd-gen unit. It has the single-reduction worm drive. I plan to lathe out a pair of rings to mount on the center drivers so that all 6 make contact as the frame has already been mostly slotted for equalizing.  The center slots still need raising before I'm done with that. 

Trot, the piece-meal-ing, fox...


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Woops, Forgot to link to photos for example. :] 

Also, I'm sticking with the BBH boiler, for simplicity. 



















Trot, the forgetful, fox...


----------

